# Who has the best chance to beat Bones?



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

Personally I feel Jones is gonna run through 'Suga' mainly because of the height and his ability to completely tool wrestlers. Who do you think has the best chance to knock off the new champ?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Anderson Silva. This fight makes me giddy.


Both have incredible reach and it would be a huge test for Jones stand up. Jones would definitely look to take it to the ground and do what he did to Rua.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

When the talk of super fights is discussed personally I am a great deal more interested in seeing Silva vs Jones than Silva vs GSP.

The of the most dynamic and exciting fighters out there, and one of the only times I would expect Silva to start as an under dog.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this is a stupid poll, where is cain?


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

I picked the fighters in the poll for a reason, just pick 'someone else' and discuss


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Phil Davis has the best chance because he is also a standout wrestler (better accomplishments than Jones) with a ripped body (no ****), great athleticism, and an undefeated record. 

At the end of the day though i dont think anybody on the current UFC roster outside of HW can beat Jones.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I still give Rashad the best chance! Considering they are (or were) training partners Rashad probably knows Jon's strong and weak points.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

I said someone else, no one in the lhw division or lower is gonna beat jon...anderson is very comparable to shogun when it comes to match-ups, they both have great striking and great bjj, but weak tdd defense. and jon walked thru shogun, even on one months notice, and in the biggest fight of his life. he'll be a ton more composed and prepared when he fights silva now.

someone like cain, who has good tdd, and can match jones size, plus has the hands and speed to keep up is one of the only people i can see beating jones....outside of cain, and maybe fedor the speed of the heavywieghts start to decrease, so jon would then have too much of a speed advatage, as fedor injoyed for many years... santos, overeem, lesner, carwin, mir, fedor would also be very intresting fights, anyone else and you'll see the same fight you saw with shogun, those guys are just way too small to fight against someone with jones frame, wrestling ability....its comparable to bj against gsp or mir against lesner. only way jon will be tested at all is if he moves up.

anderson has a better shot of beating jones than anyone else at lhw or lower. but jon would still be a large favorite in that match-up. maybe phil davis in 3-5 years, not now.

phil davis and cain should be included on that list though.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I think Forrest has a chance agaisnt Jones, Jones likes to use his big frame to tire fighters out, he wont be able to agaisnt Forrest and later on after the 3rd round Jones will be tired and Forrest can take it. Jones was tired in the second round yesterday but he hid it well.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I clicked 'someone else' think of Forrest too, can't tire him out, Drysdale Black Belt-level jiu-jitsu, leg kicks that jack you up.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

I love Forrest, he seems like a great guy, but he has the hand speed of a dead raccoon. He won't last a round and a half against Jones.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rasahd Evans


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well JBJ won't outweigh or be oversized in a Forrest-Jones matchup, like Jones was against Shogun, Forrest could bully Jones around a bit better than people would give him credt for


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Rampage Jackson can beat him. You heard it here first.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Well JBJ won't outweigh or be oversized in a Forrest-Jones matchup, like Jones was against Shogun, Forrest could bully Jones around a bit better than people would give him credt for


I not yet a jones fan, but did u say forrest? Forrest vs jones is having a lion vs a kitty cat. Jones would whoop his ass worst than brandon vera.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Tito.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Beeg said:


> I love Forrest, he seems like a great guy, but he has the hand speed of a dead raccoon. He won't last a round and a half against Jones.


Jones dusnt have the power and crisp striking as Anderson did, so it wont matter.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> Jones dusnt have the power and crisp striking as Anderson did, so it wont matter.


No he does not but he does have something to kill forrest griffen.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I not yet a jones fan, but did u say forrest? Forrest vs jones is having a lion vs a kitty cat. Jones would whoop his ass worst than brandon vera.


The same kitty cat that dominated Rampage, dominated Franklin, Submitted Shogun etc etc etc?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Yeah beleive me Forrest has a chance, and his cardio is better if he keeps the pressure on Jones he can take it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Well JBJ won't outweigh or be oversized in a Forrest-Jones matchup, like Jones was against Shogun, Forrest could bully Jones around a bit better than people would give him credt for


Did you not see the way he manhandled Bader? Bader is a huge LHW and a much better wrestler than Forrest. Forrest would get thrown through the arena floor. 

Rampage can drop anyone and eat a ton of damage so he has a shot though not a very good one. Machida has the speed to land on Bones but I don't think his grappling is good enough to survive off of his back for long. Andy is the only fighter I would favor over Bones at this point at LHW.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anderson Silva or a a few heavyweights.:confused02:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I doubt Jones will be defeated until he ventures into Heavyweight, and I have a sneaky feeling he will be forced into that earlier than he has planned. The man is not more skilled than the rest of the LHW Top 5, but he will do to all of them what he did to Rua - it is 80% physical advantage, 20% fighting skills.

He doesn't have better striking than Rua, Machida or Jackson... He doesn't have better BJJ than Griffin or Rua... He doesn't have better wrestling credentials than Davis or Evans... but he will smash them all, and I don't think any of them will be able to put up a better fight than Rua did.

It's not Jon's fault that his body is so gifted, but personally I'd rather see him test that body against the biggest guys, because if he put some mass on he would actually be one of the biggest HW's around, and easily the longest. I think after 2 LHW title defenses, if he achieves that, people will start wanting him to move up, because his fights will all be similar stories - Great fighter can't do anything on the feet, Jon hit's him from 10 feet away with pretty much zero risk of a counter, and if it goes to the ground Jon can just smash away on them from inside guard.

I'm not bashing Jon but after beating Shogun, the rest of LHW will be shitting themselves and he will most likely defend this belt for a while even though he is not technically a better fighter... so for me he would gain HUGE respect by going HW ASAP, I feel he belongs there, would be more challenged there, and would still be a physical beast. I don't really want every single LHW Title fight to be David vs Goliath, if he moved up it would provide much more variety in both divisions.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I doubt Jones will be defeated until he ventures into Heavyweight, and I have a sneaky feeling he will be forced into that earlier than he has planned. The man is not more skilled than the rest of the LHW Top 5, but he will do to all of them what he did to Rua - it is 80% physical advantage, 20% fighting skills.
> 
> He doesn't have better striking than Rua, Machida or Jackson... He doesn't have better BJJ than Griffin or Rua... He doesn't have better wrestling credentials than Davis or Evans... but he will smash them all, and I don't think any of them will be able to put up a better fight than Rua did.
> 
> ...


I agree except I would give him a bit more on the skills part, he utilizes his reach and body advantage quite efficiently, but yes he's humongous and I think that will always be a play a part in his success at LHW, his frame is that of a HW hes bigger then most HW's, in a few years when hes 25 he wont be able to cut down to LHW im quite sure, he will be like Alistair Overeem.

This is why right now I believe Forrest hast the best chance against him, and Machida because of his style.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Rampage or Machida imo. I cant picture Jones KOing Rampage but i can picture Rampage landing a bomb on Jones.

As for Machida, if he was to win it would probably be by him darting in and out and tiring Jones out. But its hard to picture those two possible wins. Jones will be holding onto the belt for a while.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> phil davis and cain should be included on that list though.


Phil Davis, yes. Cain no. He'd be totally depleted trying to drop to 205. Kinda silly to even mention him, actually.

Also, I highly doubt Silva would want this fight. Jones is a terrible matchup for him. Silva's going to be seeking GSP.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rashad will give him more problems than people are expecting. Rashad is quick as they come, probably quicker than Jones, and this will allow him to dart in and out of range whilst standing. Look at the first exchange in the Rampage fight - that is scary pace. This was actually the tactic i believed Shogun would seek to utilise, but for whatever reason he came into the fight with all the speed and explosivness of Roy Nelson.

Wrestling wise - they are both very different though none the less exceptional wrestlers. If they ended up clinching Jones would throw him around like a ragdoll, but i would have faith that Rashad could shoot in for a double and put Jones on his back. He is quicker and ties his shots in much better than Bader for example is able to. 

Jones could well take the fight, but i dont think it will be a walkover. Rashad has a very real chance of beating him. 

Rampage would struggle, though he wouldnt be afraid to stand in the pocket because of his granite chin and his tight standard boxing defense. Though if he where taken down and it would probably look similar to the Shogun fight. You can NEVER rule out Page connecting with a big shot on the feet however. 

Machida's ability to cover great distance quickly would no doubt help, but i could see him being taken down and pounded out. Same with Forrest - he has advantages in cardio etc but Jones physical attributes are something i doubt he would be able to overcome. 


However, dont kid yourselves. Cain, Carwin, JDS, Overeem etc would all crush Jon Jones right now. If he went on an Overeem style bulk up it would be significantly more competitive.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

A big greco roman wrestler ala Randy Couture but younger and faster would have a chance. But beside Randy there's no one in he UFC right now that match that criteria.

They key to beat Jones, and some of you already mention that, is to tired him. Randy has shown in the past that he was able to do that. But against Jones, it's probably easier said than done.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Phil Davis, yes. Cain no. He'd be totally depleted trying to drop to 205. Kinda silly to even mention him, actually.
> 
> Also, I highly doubt Silva would want this fight. Jones is a terrible matchup for him. Silva's going to be seeking GSP.


Well Cain vs Jones would be at HW and Cain would wreck him. Jones has already talked about eventually having to move to HW. He cuts a ton of weight. 

Silva will be able to hit him. Sonnen had great takedowns and control and still got hit. We will see what happens when Silva connects.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Now UFC bought out Strikeforce could we extend this to include Dan Henderson?


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

How would Jon Jones match up against someone like Stefan Struve? Struve has excellent submission skills & good kickboxing skills. Good-match up in my books.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

tigerblood said:


> How would Jon Jones match up against someone like Stefan Struve? Struve has excellent submission skills & good kickboxing skills. Good-match up in my books.


There has been talk for some time about Jones eventually moving up to heavyweight because of his frame and strength/power.

I don't think he will be doing so any time soon though, surely (as long as he is comfortably making weight) he will look to defend his title a fair few times and create a (bigger) name for himself as a great LHW before making the step up.

I don't see him fighting the likes of Struve for atleast a year or two and who knows if Struve will even be a UFC heavyweight by that time, I mean no doubt the divisions demographic will change a fair bit before then, especially if fighters are moved over from Strikeforce once current contracts are fulfilled.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

xRoxaz said:


> Yeah beleive me Forrest has a chance, and his cardio is better if he keeps the pressure on Jones he can take it.


Jones gassed at the end of the first. Forrest has a chance if he can make it to the later rounds, but in those first few rounds I think Jones would probably land some really heavy shots.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I really think if UFC can factor in Henderson, things will get a LOT more interesting


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

JF_Savage said:


> Personally I feel Jones is gonna run through 'Suga' mainly because of the height and his ability to completely tool wrestlers. Who do you think has the best chance to knock off the new champ?


It's going to take a HW to do the job. JBJ should roll through the LHW contenders, and would maul Anderson Silva.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Forrest could bully Jones around a bit better than people would give him credt for


Respectfully disagree.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I think Shogun could take a rematch, to be honest.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont think Forest could do it, it would look like the A.Silva fight I think. I think a fit shogun might do better though.

I picked Machida but I think Anderson would have a good chance aswell.

Failing this I think Keith Hackney has the tools to beat Jones.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

tigerblood said:


> How would Jon Jones match up against someone like Stefan Struve? Struve has excellent submission skills & good kickboxing skills. Good-match up in my books.


I think JBJ would take Struve down whenever he felt like it, take side mount and begin the barrage - TKO 1.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

mastodon2222 said:


> Respectfully disagree.


ok.....

.....how come?


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

SM33 said:


> The man is not more skilled than the rest of the LHW Top 5, but he will do to all of them what he did to Rua - it is 80% physical advantage, 20% fighting skills.>>
> 
> I agree that his raw physical tools are a good part of his advantage (84.5" reach?!:confused02....BUT I think the guy is alot more technical than he is given credit for...why do I say this? Because he doesn't get hit, and he doesn't get subbed. Guys who are raw have gaps that can be exploited, JBJ has enought technical prowess to stay out of trouble.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Shogun in the rematch.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

If the game was 80% physical power and only 20% skills surely a man like Pudzianowski would be a top contender, yet he is not and never will be.

Jones does have a size and strength advantage over his peers but what makes him so dangerous and potential dominant in that division is that he is also very highly skilled and quick/explosive with his techniques.

I too believe it is hard to see anyone in the LHW division being able to hang with Jones right now, but I think everyone is getting slightly carried away because of one performance.

Lets see how he does against a strong wrestler in Evans and if he gets through him Rampage before we suggest he must move up to find competition.

If he blows Evans and Jackson away in similar fashion to Shogun then we really will be looking at the long term future of mma.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> I think Forrest has a chance agaisnt Jones, Jones likes to use his big frame to tire fighters out, he wont be able to agaisnt Forrest and later on after the 3rd round Jones will be tired and Forrest can take it. Jones was tired in the second round yesterday but he hid it well.


I was thinking the same thing. Bonnar gave Jones the best fight so far. Granted, Jones gets better every second.

Shogun could not get close enough to Jones to do damage. Well, he could, but when he did he got abused to the body.

Didn't Rashad catch a Griffin kick and knock him out? Good luck pulling that off again against JBJ.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll go with Shogun.

His training camp was too short as it clearly wasn't enough to fix his cardio. If we had seen Shogun we saw against Machida I am sure the fight would have been more interesting. Not taking anything from Jones though as he is awesome, but I dare to say that Shogun's gassing played a major role too.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

First and foremost, although they all may be significant underdogs, any of the top 6 LHW guys can beat Jones. 

> Machinda can counter and attach quickly against spinning back crap shots
> Rampage can take a lickin' and dish it out
> Forrest has enough offense, defense and length to attack and compete
> Rashad can get in and land a shot like Jones has yet to take
> Shogun can kick, punch and submit him

Bottom line, though, is that Jones can humiliate any of them and would probably be favored to do just that.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Diokhan said:


> I'll go with Shogun.
> 
> His training camp was too short as it clearly wasn't enough to fix his cardio. If we had seen Shogun we saw against Machida I am sure the fight would have been more interesting. Not taking anything from Jones though as he is awesome, but I dare to say that *Shogun's gassing played a major role too.*


To me it looked like Jones gassed out Shogun.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

tkoshea said:


> If the game was 80% physical power and only 20% skills surely a man like Pudzianowski would be a top contender, yet he is not and never will be.
> 
> Jones does have a size and strength advantage over his peers but what makes him so dangerous and potential dominant in that division is that he is also very highly skilled and quick/explosive with his techniques.
> 
> ...


Pretty much hit it on the dot there. In MMA one can make a bit of short cuts so to speak by having the right genetics. Unlike basketball, tennis, or baseball those are sports where one can NOT come in after three years and dominate. It just doesn't work like that. MMA is still nascent and surprisingly you'll get a few of the prodigys who can do what JBJ does. However he does have a Greco background so that's his base and foundation. His standup is still very choppy. It's not fluid although he mixes in "random" strikes to cover that. The side kick to the thigh is not his to call his own. We know where that came from. The spinning elbow I've seen it before as I do it for fun in practice, but in a fight I'll definitely give em that. Jones is a ground first fighter. That threat makes him all that much better. I mean imagine if Demian had Anderson like striking. It would be a double edged sword. But Anderson's ground is no joke as well. 

- probably not going to happen but Cyrile Diabate vs Jones would be interesting especially if it were only stand up. Cyrile was lighting up Shogun and he got taken down then stomped on of course...haha. 

Here's my pick.

1.) Rashad (trained together so Rashad will know what to do. Plus Jackson may NOT be cornering either of em. That's a HUGE factor.) *Summer show.*

2.) Rampage (I truly want to see if Jones can join the ranks of Wand and Shogun to be the only fighters to stop em.) *End of the year or early 2012.*

3.) Eddie *providing he wins. His physique is most similar to JBJ, but his striking isn't nearly on par + he doesn't have the same caliber *training partners + camp. *
Mid 2012

4.) Machida (Finally I believe Machida can pose some challenges for Jones.) Summer 2012

*If and when Jones takes out all three or four challengers then we will see Jones vs Anderson Silva perhaps in NYE 2012. *

I will not make any predictions whatsoever for that fight other than it will be the biggest showdown eclipsing GSP vs Anderson Silva. Reason being is that JBJ poses a phenomenal threat to Anderson's legacy and vice versa. What I saw last night was no joke. I was quite gutted to see Shogun get taken out like that, but it's the rise of the new lions.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

tigerblood said:


> To me it looked like Jones gassed out Shogun.


Was more like a combination of being Rocked/Tired. He was looking wobbly after Jones landed those first shots.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Right now Anderson has the best chance at beating him. Rampage has the potential to be intriguing but he's so inconsistant, you never know how he's gonna look. If the Rampage that fought Hendo showed up it would be a battle. Especially if he brought Juanito back, I still think firing him was a mistake, Page's hands just don't look as good.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

A 100 percent Shogun is still his biggest threat at LHW.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The speed and explosion is Jones's big asset, take out the legs and he won't have the same weapons....solution IMO is to get Forrest firing off some leg kicks and taking out that base of Jones's  the win would follow.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Seemed like Jones broke one of Shoguns ribs. He was working the body super hard and that last body shot crumbled Shogun. Hope not though, I want him fighting again ASAP.

Machida would be a pretty interesting match up vs. Jones, I think. I don't think Machida could pull it off but it sounds really interesting style vs. style-wise.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

streetpunk08 said:


> Right now Anderson has the best chance at beating him. Rampage has the potential to be intriguing but he's so inconsistant, you never know how he's gonna look. If the Rampage that fought Hendo showed up it would be a battle. Especially if he brought Juanito back, I still think firing him was a mistake, Page's hands just don't look as good.


I just dont see how A.Silva wins this? He was getting dominated by a much more smaller wrestler in Chael Sonnen. Add in the fact that Chael hits as hard as my little sister and Jones has deadly GnP... Its just a no win for A.Silva.

The only way i see him losing tbh is if he moves up to heavyweight. And after defending his title 3+ times in LHW he will have no choice but to move up! 

Unless someone emerges from the shadows in the next few years?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida is arguably the worst matchup for Jones. He is not a moving target for anyone and has far superior striking. 

Evans will probably defeat Jones as well with superior striking and good enough Wrestling to keep it standing and to mix it up.

Silva won't stand much of a chance in my eyes because he can not deal with Wrestler's too well he will either lose to TKO or lose a clear decision to him.

Plus a 100% healthy Shogun Rua of course!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

tigerblood said:


> I just dont see how A.Silva wins this? He was getting dominated by a much more smaller wrestler in Chael Sonnen. Add in the fact that Chael hits as hard as my little sister and Jones has deadly GnP... Its just a no win for A.Silva.
> 
> The only way i see him losing tbh is if he moves up to heavyweight. And after defending his title 3+ times in LHW he will have no choice but to move up!
> 
> Unless someone emerges from the shadows in the next few years?


Anderson can beat anybody his striking is that lethal. Chael is freestyle and Jones is greco which means Jones has to close the distance more to attempt a TD which means he's in range of Silva. All that explosive aggressive striking worked good for Shogun but Anderson's timing is too good and he's too fast and accurate. I think Anderson would counter him and drop him right now but in a few years Jones would beat him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> Anderson can beat anybody his striking is that lethal. *Chael is freestyle and Jones is greco which means Jones has to close the distance more to attempt a TD which means he's in range of Silva.* All that explosive aggressive striking worked good for Shogun but Anderson's timing is too good and he's too fast and accurate. I think Anderson would counter him and drop him right now but in a few years Jones would beat him.


That's an interesting point that never crossed my mind. 

Yes JBJ poses a tremendous threat to "The Spider" and vice versa. No doubt about it. 

*BUT Every fight begins standing and there is no other who can END IT in a blink of an eye like Anderson Silva. *


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

streetpunk08 said:


> Anderson can beat anybody his striking is that lethal. Chael is freestyle and Jones is greco which means Jones has to close the distance more to attempt a TD which means he's in range of Silva. All that explosive aggressive striking worked good for Shogun but Anderson's timing is too good and he's too fast and accurate. I think Anderson would counter him and drop him right now but in a few years Jones would beat him.


No doubt A.Silva can beat anybody. But do you think Jones would have the same gameplan for Silva as he did for Shogun? I see Jones going for a takedown straight away and thats where it will stay for 2-4 rounds.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

tigerblood said:


> No doubt A.Silva can beat anybody. But do you think Jones would have the same gameplan for Silva as he did for Shogun? I see Jones going for a takedown straight away and thats where it will stay for 2-4 rounds.


Actually you're right about that. But knowing JBJ he will want to test his own striking and that's exactly what Anderson will want. We've all seen how lethal he is. Time and time again he shows he needs "ONLY" the slightest opening and it comes out of nowhere.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

tigerblood said:


> No doubt A.Silva can beat anybody. But do you think Jones would have the same gameplan for Silva as he did for Shogun? I see Jones going for a takedown straight away and thats where it will stay for 2-4 rounds.


I've been thinking about this fight alot and his gameplan would be key here because if he fought the way he did Shogun I see him getting knocked out. I'm done doubting the Spider until somebody actually takes him down I'm gonna favor him. Any time there's any doubt it ends the same way, me shaking my head grinning. I'm in complete awe when I watch Anderson's standup. You have to fight a perfect fight to have any chance against the Spider, you make 1 mistake and it's game over.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Phil Davis, yes. Cain no. He'd be totally depleted trying to drop to 205. Kinda silly to even mention him, actually.
> 
> Also, I highly doubt Silva would want this fight. Jones is a terrible matchup for him. Silva's going to be seeking GSP.


seriously?!, its kind silly that you assumed i was talking about cain moving down LOL, I obviously wasn't talking about cain moving down, why would he, he's the hw champ, and i'm pretty sure he couldn't make lhw if he tryed, he'd have to cut a arm off. jon should fight at hw becuase there is no challenges at his weight class, he just dominated rue in the stand up and the clinch, and dominated bader in the wrestling department, there's no style or match-up that can beat jon at lhw. he's beating guys at what they are best at, he's never even been in a hint of trouble after only 3 years of training. its obvious that he needs to move up.

silva is a fighter, i higly doubt he wouldn't want this fight, he wants to fight the best, after he beats gsp, there is no one left, or nothing to prove, i'm sure silva would salavate at the chance to fight jon. silva has always said he's loking for the guy that can beat him. jon would be a huge favorite, almost -300 in that fight, but anderson has th best chance of catching him standing than anyone else in the lhw division. cain would be the only fighter in the world i'd favor over jon, like i told everyone before the shogun fight, jon being favored only -200 against shogun is the last chance your gonna get to bet this guy at such a low number and you should jump all over it.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Right now I dont see anyone beating jones. However the guys with the best chance are:

Rashad Evans - Quick striking and wrestling to keep it up/maybe put jones on his back. Knows strengths/weaknesses (and vice versa)
Phil Davis - Excellent wrestling pedigree and guys underate him only because of a lack of competition fought so far.
Anderson Silva - Yea has a weakness against wrestlers however only needs one chance to put someone away and always has a black belt BJJ to fall back on..


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> seriously?!, I obviously wasn't talking about cain moving down? why would he, he's the hw champ, and i'm pretty sure he couldn't make lhw if he tryed, he'd have to cut a arm off. jon should fight at hw becuase there is no challenges at his wirght class, he just dominated rue in the stand up and the clinch, and dominated bader in the wrestling department, there's no style or match-up that can beat jon at lhw. he's beating guys at what they are best at, he's necer even been in a hint of trouble.


How many times have we heard that one?

"This is the Machida era"
"The Shogun era"
now the Jones era

Both guys were supposed to be undefeatable and look what happened. Another guy came along and outclassed them. This is the LHW division. There are no guarantees. I wouldn't be surprised if Jones lost his first title defense.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd quite like to see what Randy could do with Bones. Not even Brock had his own way with Couture in the grappling so it would be another huge statement by Jones if he completely man handled him.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> How many times have we heard that one?
> 
> "This is the Machida era"
> "The Shogun era"
> ...


i've never said it was the machida era, or shogun's era, i think that was joe rogan. i never thought those guys were unbeatable for a second, there are a few guys that can beat machida and shogun. seriously, jon just destroyed rue in the clinch and in the stand-up, that speaks volumes by itself. if rue can't even remotly hang with him standing, no one has a chance in hell becuase the stand-up isn't jon's strongest attrabute. (anderson and rampage hit hard, and are the hardest to finish, so id give them the best punchers chance as long as they can keep it standing for.)

i've said for a long time the only way anderson or jon will lose a fight is if they fight each other, i think it was after the hammal fight, you can look back thru my posts. it is the jon era, as long as he desideds to stay at lhw, which i dont think will be very long, he'll be pressured to move up. just like its the anderson era at middlewieght til he desideds to move up.

Cains the only fighter well rounded anuff, and big anuff to make a competive fight with Jones.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> i've never said it was the machida era, or shogun era, i think that was joe rogan. i never thought those guys were unbeatable for a second, there are a few guys that can beat machida and shogun.
> 
> i've said for a long time the only way anderson or jon will lose a fight is if they fight each other, i said it after the hammal fight.


Either way, saying Jones is invincible at LHW is foolish.

There's a long list of tough opponents he has to go through.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

True about A.Silva & he proberly would destroy bones in stand-up, but wait didnt we say the same thing about Shogun? Even the most diehard Jon Jones fan knew Jones was going to get destroyed if he stayed standing up. We all know what happend there...

My two predictions for this fight would be:

A) Jones via TKO (elbows) round 4.
b) A.Silva via submission (rear-naked choke) round 2.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

tigerblood said:


> True about A.Silva & he proberly would destroy bones in stand-up, but wait didnt we say the same thing about Shogun? Even the most diehard Jon Jones fan knew Jones was going to get destroyed if he stayed standing up. We all know what happend there...
> 
> My two predictions for this fight would be:
> 
> ...


Interesting. I won't make any specific predictions. But what I will say is this. When "The Spider" feels he's challenged he takes it up another level. Can't say what's going to happen although of course I'll be pulling for Anderson Silva as always.

JBJ has to defend against the following first.
1.) Rashad
2.) Rampage
3.) Phil Davis
4.) Machida

*NYE 2012 Anderson "The Spider" Silva vs Jon Bones Jones *


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Look at Jones' style. Ranging stand up, powerful takedowns and throws, great top game. What kinds of styles can counter this? Standing up fighters who can take his reach out of the equation, in the takedown/clinch, fighters who can sprawl/pummel out, on the ground, fighters with great sweeps and scrambles. 

Looking at the LHW landscape, there are precious few fighters how possess ALL of these traits. Some have the high level grappling and JJ, but lack the range-counter stand up skills. While others have the stand up to control range, but have questionable sweeps and scrambles. 

For me it comes down to:
Machida, Evans, Rampage, Griffin, and maybe Davis. If he beats all five, there is no one at LHW with the proper combination of skills to counter his style. 

This disheartens me (a f*cking lot!), in that if he CAN beat all five, he effectively "Silva's" the light heavyweight division, which is my favorite division, one in which most fighters look even better in 4 and 5 than they did in 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

This all really depends on what happens in the next fight with Evans, he's the only guy right now knows how too beat Jones and in that fight a lot his weakness be showing.But if Jones walks through him like he did with Shogun then need too wait for a new breed too come along.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Look at Jones' style. Ranging stand up, powerful takedowns and throws, great top game. What kinds of styles can counter this? Standing up fighters who can take his reach out of the equation, in the takedown/clinch, fighters who can sprawl/pummel out, on the ground, fighters with great sweeps and scrambles.
> 
> Looking at the LHW landscape, there are precious few fighters how possess ALL of these traits. Some have the high level grappling and JJ, but lack the range-counter stand up skills. While others have the stand up to control range, but have questionable sweeps and scrambles.
> 
> ...


Hah...hah...that was a funny post. Griffins is out of the equation. It would be the other four then you know who.

I'm not a fan of JBJ per se, but am very intrigued. What disheartens me is when a "MMA" fighter comes into the scene and wins a championship ala Brock Lesnar. JBJ certainly has more skills, but his striking is very patchwork like. It's not fluid. What I saw was an athletically superior fighter bully a smaller less conditioned opponent. Not taking anything away from JBJ, but think of it this way. Take out JBJ's reach, length and strength. Then what? Take out Machida, Demian, or Anderson's physical attribute, but they can actually still kick ass cuz they have skills still. That's my perspective. But that is the evolution of the sport where genetics and athleticism will play an integral role. 

Shogun vs Machida 1 was straight up Muay Thai vs Karate at a very high level.

Anderson Silva vs James Irvin was Muay Thai vs Muay Thai
Anderson Silva vs Vitor although lasted under four minutes was actually very very technical. People just didn't understand what went down in those few minutes. 

I feel that wrestlers will begin to dominate the MMA landscape in the years to come. Every division is dominated by a wrestler with the exception of the MW division. Even GSP who is a Kyukushin practitioner implements a wrestling game plan. 

Anderson "The Spider" Silva is the lone champion of the old traditional martial arts. That is why he will take out JBJ and then retire undefeated!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really don't see anybody stopping Jon Jones. I will go each fighter and their chances.

Rampage - If Rashad could keep him down for 3 rounds I definately see Jones getting Rampage down and doing some major damage. Rampage can catch him though with a KO but it is doubtful

Silva - I think Silva would have a great chance because of his matrix moves and he is just as unorthodox as Jones. But Jones would be much bigger and I think would be able to get the fight to the ground. 

Machida - I think this fight would go the same way as Rua.

Evans - I am looking forward for this fight because there is no way in hell Evans can win this fight. Rashad will not be able to get the fight to the ground and once Jones takes him down it will be elbow city until the ref jumps in. 

T. Silva - I don't even think this would last 3 minutes. He would take him down and destroy Silva. 

In point I really don't see anybody taking that title from Jones until he moves up to HW.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> I really don't see anybody stopping Jon Jones. I will go each fighter and their chances.
> 
> Rampage - If Rashad could keep him down for 3 rounds I definately see Jones getting Rampage down and doing some major damage. Rampage can catch him though with a KO but it is doubtful
> 
> ...



lol can we spot the mistake here?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Captain America


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Captain who? LOL...Jones will beat the shit out of Randy it wont even be funny.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I find it quite amusing how many people seem to think Anderson has the best chance of beating Jones, just shows what hype on a fighter can do, seriously stylistically this is about as bad a match up for Silva as it gets, I would give Sonnen a better chance, hell going on style I would give both Palhares and Maia a better chance, getting real and going stylistically in looking at the same weight, Roger Gracie would be my No.1 pick LHW in the world of LHW MMA.

Although if you watch the Vera fight or before, where I think Jones showed bad posture on the ground and left opening that a world class BJJ practitioner may have e been able to take advantage of, I think this could be a gap that is starting to close because in his last 2 fights against both Bader and Shogun his posture was improved, he was more patient on the ground and look at lot safer, luck for him I think he did not face anyone over that period with a Jujitsu level that high to take advantage of the mistakes he made.

Fact is still tho that Roger Gracie would be the ultimate test of the level of his improvement in this area, and if there are still flaws that are less obvious to the camera, then who better to find and use them than Roger Gracie?

But like I say problem is, its fairly obvious in his last couple of fights that Jackson is onto this problem and ironing it out of his game, so this could be a closing window that closes before anyone gets the chance to take advantage,


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Rashad - He has the advantage of having trained with the guy. Of course, that goes both ways. I think Rashad can take down Jones, and maybe even control him, for a time, but ultimately, he's giving up too much reach.

Rampage - Too slow, too dependent on power shots. Greg Jackson will have Jones pick him apart at range.

Machida - His evasiveness would serve him well. This one could be a dance, not a fight. But Jones is longer than Shogun, and Shogun used his kicks to hem in Machida. Jones would go to school on that.

Bader - His performance doesn't look as bad now. If he figured out how to get Jones to the ground, that could be even.

But the fight I like is Forrest. Forrest doesn't care if he gets busted up, and he's big like Jones, so if he actually got on top of him, he might be able to hold him down.

And of course, a catch-weight fight with Cain at 215.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bader must feel pretty good about himself right now


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

LizaG said:


> I clicked 'someone else' think of Forrest too, can't tire him out, Drysdale Black Belt-level jiu-jitsu, leg kicks that jack you up.


That is a very good stylistic pick, as is Bonnar if he can get his shit together, King Mo would be another one.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I find it quite amusing how many people seem to think Anderson has the best chance of beating Jones, just shows what hype on a fighter can do, seriously stylistically this is about as bad a match up for Silva as it gets, I would give Sonnen a better chance, hell going on style I would give both Palhares and Maia a better chance, getting real and going stylistically in looking at the same weight, Roger Gracie would be my No.1 pick LHW in the world of LHW MMA.
> 
> Although if you watch the Vera fight or before, where I think Jones showed bad posture on the ground and left opening that a world class BJJ practitioner may have e been able to take advantage of, I think this could be a gap that is starting to close because in his last 2 fights against both Bader and Shogun his posture was improved, he was more patient on the ground and look at lot safer, luck for him I think he did not face anyone over that period with a Jujitsu level that high to take advantage of the mistakes he made.
> 
> ...


gracie would not be able to take the fight to the ground, jon would absolutly brutalize roger in the stand-up, and roger would have no defense against it....anderson has a chance becuase he has deadly striking and fights start on the feet every round, plus he's one of the few guys that can get cose to matching jon's reach, and anderson isn't total helpless on the ground either, were roger will be helpless in the stand-up after seeing what jon did to shogun on the feet, and the fight will never see the ground....while it will be a extremly tough fight for anderson, he has more of a shot that anyone, he has a better punchers chance, becuase he's striking is off the charts....it doesn't matter if anderson doesn't do well against wrestlers, becuase no one in the lhw division will do anything to stop jon's wrestling, he desides were every fight goes, so why not give the best striker a crack at him for as long as he can keep it standing....anybody like gracie, jon will keep it standing, anybody else he'll takedown. bader never got close to stopping a takedown or taking down jones, so how do you expect gracie to do it?


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> That is a very good stylistic pick, as is Bonnar if he can get his shit together, King Mo would be another one.


how is forrest a good style match-up?, evans completly brutlized him as soon as he put him on his back, what do you think jon would do?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> gracie would not be able to take the fight to the ground, jon would absolutly brutalize roger in the stand-up, and roger would have no defense against it....anderson has a chance becuase he has deadly striking and fights start on the feet every round, plus he's one of the few guys that can get cose to matching jon's reach, and anderson isn't total helpless on the ground either, were roger will be helpless in the stand-up after seeing what jon did to shogun on the feet, and the fight will never see the ground....while it will be a extremly tough fight for anderson, he has more of a shot that anyone, he has a better punchers chance, becuase he's striking is off the charts....it doesn't matter if anderson doesn't do well against wrestlers, becuase no one in the lhw division will do anything to stop jon's wrestling, he desides were every fight goes, so why not give the best striker a crack at him for as long as he can keep it standing....anybody like gracie, jon will keep it standing, anybody else he'll takedown. bader never got close to stopping a takedown or taking down jones, so how do you expect gracie to do it?


Yet every fight Jones has ever been involved in has in one way or another gone to the ground.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yet every fight Jones has ever been involved in has in one way or another gone to the ground.


"in one way or another gone to the ground?" it hasn't been in one way or another, it has only been one way, jones choosing to take the fight there....he would not choose to take the fight down against gracie, that would be complelty foolish, why would he? atleast i don't think he would, he hasn't faced anyone on the ground like gracie, so why wouldn't he use all his tools, and he obviously has the better stand-up, would be pretty dumb for him to take it down, jon doesn't seem like a dumb guy.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> how is forrest a good style match-up?, evans completly brutlized him as soon as he put him on his back, what do you think jon would do?


Evans is a much safer fighter whne in top position than Jones, watch the Vera vs Jones fight again sometime and you will see he left himself open to a lot of submissions of just a shame Vera did not have the level of ground skill to take advantage, and since submission defense in terms, he sometimes has a habit of leaving him self open, is the only weakness I have ever noticed in his style, I am going with people who I think have the best chance of exploiting that.

Even Shogun was given a couple of openings the other night but then Shogun is not really that hot in the submissions area, he has been over hyped in that area but truth us submissions is not really his best strength, but Jones did look much better at keeping himself safe in the Bader fight, which is why I think it could take someone like Roger who is only going to need one lapse in consecration on Jones part to take that chance.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> "in one way or another gone to the ground?" it hasn't been in one way or another, it has only been one way, jones choosing to take the fight there....he would not choose to take the fight down against gracie, that would be complelty foolish, why would he? atleast i don't think he would, he hasn't faced anyone on the ground like gracie, so why wouldn't he use all his tools, and he obviously has the better stand-up, would be pretty dumb for him to take it down, jon doesn't seem like a dumb guy.


Because maybe thats the way he fights, fighting like that has made him UFC champ so why wouldn't he


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Evans is a much safer fighter whne in top position than Jones, watch the Vera vs Jones fight again sometime and you will see he left himself open to a lot of submissions of just a shame Vera did not have the level of ground skill to take advantage, and since submission defense in terms, he sometimes has a habit of leaving him self open, is the only weakness I have ever noticed in his style, I am going with people who I think have the best chance of exploiting that.
> 
> Even Shogun was given a couple of openings the other night but then Shogun is not really that hot in the submissions area, he has been over hyped in that area but truth us submissions is not really his best strength, but Jones did look much better at keeping himself safe in the Bader fight, which is why I think it could take someone like Roger who is only going to need one lapse in consecration on his half to tkae that chance.


i agree on that point, he's explosiveness and length make up and cover up alot of his mistakes and openings he leaves in the ground....i just don't think forrest would be the guy to explote that, i think anderson would have a better chances of catching that opening on the ground, he's pretty good on picking up on mistakes and little openings....gracie would be the best for this, b ut i just dont see how he could get the fight there, with anderson, jon has andersons stand-up to fear, he wouldnt have that with gracie or even forrest.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rampage or Shogun with the right strategy, meaning an all-out blitz right out of the gate. Both of them have heavy strikes and a good enough chin to eat a few shots on the way in. Rogerio might have an outside chance if he can get it to the ground. Other than that I can't think of anyone.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Because maybe thats the way he fights, fighting like that has made him UFC champ so why wouldn't he


right he is young, and very confident, maybe he would be dumb anuff, and maybe it would take a loss for him to look more at gameplans, that might be the best thing for him....but so far no one has put him in danger in the least on the feet or ground, that might make him think he can hang with gracie on the ground. hopefully for him jackson would be able to talk him out of that.

i think mir would make for a intresting fight, and that should be his first fight if he does deside to move up in wieght.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> i agree on that point, he's explosiveness and length make up and cover up alot of his mistakes and openings he leaves in the ground....i just don't think forrest would be the guy to explote that, i think anderson would have a better chances of catching that opening on the ground, he's pretty good on picking up on mistakes and little openings....gracie would be the best for this, b ut i just dont see how he could get the fight there, with anderson, jon has andersons stand-up to fear, he wouldnt have that with gracie or even forrest.


I would give Forest more of a chance of turning it into a brawl maybe caching one of his kicks and getting him down on his back, not a great chance I know but still a better chance than anyone else on the list, plus I dont think forest would be at as much of a strength disadvantage as the others


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Assuming Jones turns out to be a long-term champ a la GSP, The Iceman, A.Silva, etc, here's a name for five years from now.

A kid named Reader just completed a 39-0 season in NCAA Division I wrestling, at 174 pounds. If he decides to go pro, he's a biggish 174. Might decide to move up as a pro. Has to learn striing subs, and find what his body does in mma, so the future is unknown.

But Jon Reader could turn up fighting GSP, A.Silva OR Jones, three or four years down the road.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm trying to watch JJ/Rua for the second time. It's almost unwatchable, it's so one-sided.

Right now, JJ is the second best mixed martial artist in the world. Only Cain is better.

In 1.5 to 2 years, JJ can beat even Cain.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would give Forest more of a chance of turning it into a brawl maybe caching one of his kicks and getting him down on his back, not a great chance I know but still a better chance than anyone else on the list, plus I dont think forest would be at as much of a strength disadvantage as the others


i kinda see where you coming from with that fight now that i think about it, that could be a good match-up actually. would be intresting to see how jon would do with someone close to the same size, and reach, with great leg kicks....i though shogun was gonna try to turn it into more of a brawl, but that didn't really unfold. i think jon coming out with that flying knee threw shogun off, and he kinda became to reactive, and waited around too long, the reach seemed like it really bother'd him too, he couldn't find jon with his punches.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The problem with Forrest is he moves like a speeding snail and has pillowhands plus an average chin. Looking at the amount of ground that Jones can cover and the speed he has, Forrest is certain to eat a bunch of strikes on the way in and get knocked loopy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I love that Shogun has been thrown off the table, a healthy Shogun would put up a better fight no doubt.

No idea if he would win.

For my money it's Phil Davis in a couple years when he develops more. Or some phenom that we've never heard of that comes out of no where like jones did.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I love that Shogun has been thrown off the table, a healthy Shogun would put up a better fight no doubt.
> 
> No idea if he would win.
> 
> For my money it's Phil Davis in a couple years when he develops more. Or some phenom that we've never heard of that comes out of no where like jones did.


Yeah im hoping for one to come out of Brazil specifically


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> Yeah im hoping for one to come out of Brazil specifically


It's possible he's brazilian, but he won't be from Brazil(by that I mean a brazilian gym, of course if he's brazilian he'll be from brazil.) if I had to guess. Just about every top fighter in the world is in the States.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Anybody who believes Forrest is a legitimate threat to JJ must be delusional. Forrest is a good guy, he's charming, and humble to a fault, but Urijah Faber has just as good of a shot at beating JJ as Forrest does. 



aerius said:


> The problem with Forrest is he moves like a speeding snail and has pillowhands plus an average chin. Looking at the amount of ground that Jones can cover and the speed he has, Forrest is certain to eat a bunch of strikes on the way in and get knocked loopy.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Anybody who believes Forrest is a legitimate threat to JJ must be delusional. Forrest is a good guy, he's charming, and humble to a fault, but Urijah Faber has just as good of a shot at beating JJ as Forrest does.


No kidding, it'll be pretty much like Griffin's fight against Anderson Silva and end in much the same way, except it'll probably hurt more.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think a lot of guys would beat the jones that fought rua. The only reason bones looked even somewhat good is because shogun was total shit in that fight, its the worst jones ive ever seen fight. I know someone is going to say "yea bones made him look like shit" nah dude if bones had any gas in the last two minutes of round 1 it would not have gotten out of round 1, the shogun that fought bones is the shogun that fought forrest.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage stylistically could cause serious problems for Jones.

And if we are talking about the next great Brazilian fighter,

I'd wager it'd be Marcos Rogerio de Lima. 

He'd have probably nothing more than a striker's chance against Jones though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Phil Davis has the best chance in my oppinion right now.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I think a lot of guys would beat the jones that fought rua. The only reason bones looked even somewhat good is because shogun was total shit in that fight, its the worst jones ive ever seen fight. I know someone is going to say "yea bones made him look like shit" nah dude if bones had any gas in the last two minutes of round 1 it would not have gotten out of round 1, the shogun that fought bones is the shogun that fought forrest.


Yeah I agree, as I said earlier Jon Jones was damn tired after the first take down, but he hid it well. If he was as good as people believe he is he would have finished Shogun in the 1st, but Shogun lasted till the mid of round 3.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

i dont think Jones can beat HW like JDS or Cain.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

father time.


----------



## saintseiya (Sep 30, 2010)

i honestly feel disappointed with all these discussions about jones vs lower level fighters than he is. jones is on silva level so give him silva. 
silva is a big LHW, just watch silva vs forrest (please do watch!), sure he’s not as big as jones but please dont write silva off so quickly. he’s undefeated and #1 p4p for so long for a reason. 
and please no referral to chael fight if you dont consider at least 3 factors: 1) the game plan to submit chael, 2) chael on PED, 3) bruised ribs. silva can see through bones, he sees himself in jones. it’s a 50/50 chance super fight.

the most complete fighters in the UFC are: silva and GSP (a tie), cain. now we would like to find out how jones would fare with them (in this case silva). it’s a bit unrealistic (read: extremely too early) to think of jones/cain, jones wouldnt be a HW for at least 2 years to come. so lay off the idea for now.

rashad is a necessary evil, but after jones decimates him, please (dana, fertitta, god, fedor) we want to see jones/silva...if you say jones has to clean out 205 first...then you are costing us (more reasonable and calculating mma fans) a momentum and chance of a super fight when silva still has the reflexes and drive to be the best. sure i can see machida or evans could do better than shogun against jones (it’s a possibility) but they too will all get mauled badly (probable). phil davis? give him bader first. forrest? wake up!

and "it was not a 100% shogun that showed up last night?" come on now there are limits to how long an excuse can be used.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

saintseiya said:


> silva is a big LHW, just watch silva vs forrest (please do watch!), sure he’s not as big as jones but please dont write silva off so quickly. he’s undefeated and #1 p4p for so long for a reason.
> 
> the most complete fighters in the UFC are: silva and GSP (a tie)


firstly Silva isn't a big LHW, Okami is.. Silva even offer to drop to 170 to face Safe Pierre cos chicken wouldn't face him.

GSP is a big WW but i dont think he is a complete fighter like Anderson, and that's why i really wanna see Silva vs GSP first.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

The odds makers apparantly would not vote for Rashad to be the most likely to beat him.

The initial betting line for Jones vs. Evans:

Jones -525

Rashad +375



That's a bigger gap than GSP v. Shields or Aldo v. Hominick...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Phil Davis has the best chance in my oppinion right now.


I would argue Davis is a better pure athlete than Jones. Jones is athletic yes, but I think it looks far more impressive because of his length and it makes it easier for Jones as well.


> GSP is a big WW but i dont think he is a complete fighter like Anderson, and that's why i really wanna see Silva vs GSP first.


No......he is not......he's a average WW. His body style is perfect for WW. Fitch is/was a big WW, Rumble is a big WW.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

anderson and maybe thiago...



i think thiago could get under jones skin easily and potentially throw him off his gameplan....


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Badr Hari will beat Jon Jones under K-1 rules.

But seriously, reach disadvantage is the problem for everyone mentioned above. Jones knows his strength and well aware how to use it. He's like Semmy in K-1, plus he's more talented. Plus, take into consideration the fact that Jones is only gonna get better from UFC 128 while everyone mentioned above has already reached his potential. Remember what JJ said,"Too young, too fast, too new school". That goes for everybody not just Shogun. Here are the additional details:

Rashad Evans. He's too small and Jones is too big.

Rampage Jackson. Well, when was the last time he actually knocked anyone legit? He won't go for submission which he hates.

Lyoto Machida. He will most likely be controlled on the ground as Rua was due to Jones' superior wrestling and good submission defense. Besides, Machida hasn't submitted anyone in years.

Thiago Silva. Really?

Anderson Silva has always had problems with wrestlers so I don't see how this could be any different.

Shogun. Well, in 100% shape, he may try it, but I still don't see him overcoming the obstacles, especially if there's no luck on his side.

Alistair Overeem and Cain Velasquez have the best chances in open-weight bouts


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> Anderson Silva has always had problems with wrestlers so I don't see how this could be any different.


Anderson has problems with freestyle wrestlers like Chael, who shoot from a distance and get a double. Jones seems to prefer the clinch, where Anderson is incredibly dangerous. So the question is, does Jones go right into Anderon's wheelhouse to get the fight down or does he stand on the outside and try to strike with a guy who's striking is miles ahead of everyone else. It would be an interesting fight.

Side note: Sure I'll be flamed, but I was thinking Dan Henderson were he younger might have given Jones a fight. Granite chin, known for monkey strength and a punch that can end a fight in a second. I know Henderson is too old now, so this is a null point but just some food for thought.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think thiago silva,rampage jackson, lyoto machida, randy couture, forrest griffin, phil davis, a healthy shogun, anderson silva, rashad evans could all beat him. however i would back jones against most of them, i see maybe rampage and lyoto doing well with him stylistically , lhw is a very stacked division and noone is at all unbeatable but jones certainly has some advantages for himself at the top right now


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

The unorthodox style of Keith Jardine! But imagine if they fought. They are probably the most unorthodox fighters at light heavyweight. Nah jks, probably Anderson Silva.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Other

The one with more than a puncher´s chance at beating Bones is that Gracie from Strikeforce.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thiago SIlva would have a chance


----------



## Quillan (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,,,
Rashad Evans in my view has a better chance to win as compare to the many others competitors.He is a former UFC Heavy weight champion.He has the guts to beat this guy.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

I am gonna go with Randy Couture. His wrestling could neutralize Jones and he is very strong so he could Randy him to a decision win imo.

Still think its unlikely.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Nobody in the lhw will beat jones for a long long time


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Anderson will not last with Jones. The only man who can give Jones problems is someone very skilled and bigger than him. I know its not a fair size advantage but if Jones moves up to Heavyweight, Overeem can give him a run for his money.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Anderson will not last with Jones. The only man who can give Jones problems is someone very skilled and bigger than him. I know its not a fair size advantage but if Jones moves up to Heavyweight, Overeem can give him a run for his money.


Not a fair size advantage? Jones should be fighting guys Overeem's size, he should be Heavyweight. His success at LHW is completely down to size advantage, I'm not saying he's not skilled and I'm not saying it's unfair, but he really is taking the easy option right now. He actually has more reach than Reem.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> I am gonna go with *Randy Couture*. *His wrestling could* *neutralize* Jones and he is very strong so he could Randy him to a decision win imo.
> 
> Still think its unlikely.


That would never happen.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Not a fair size advantage? Jones should be fighting guys Overeem's size, he should be Heavyweight. His success at LHW is completely down to size advantage, I'm not saying he's not skilled and I'm not saying it's unfair, but he really is taking the easy option right now. He actually has more reach than Reem.


It´s not he that´s on a weight class below, it´s all the others that are on a class above. :thumb02:

Seriously now, as long as he´s making the weight, no complains to be made. The other guys also have the possibility to loose fat and build muscle instead in order to not stay in strength disadvantage. As to he long arms and legs, blame mother nature for that.

Also, who the hell neg me for saying that i see Roger Gracie as the fighter with best chance to beat Bones? 
I was not trolling, i meant that. 
Strikers and wrestlers won´t make it as we know by now, so that leaves exceptional jiu jitsu artists to do the job.Roger is the best and he will get up there with the big boys eventually.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Jones will beat Roger standing and thats the end of that.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

AmdM said:


> It´s not he that´s on a weight class below, it´s all the others that are on a class above. :thumb02:
> 
> Seriously now, as long as he´s making the weight, no complains to be made. The other guys also have the possibility to loose fat and build muscle instead in order to not stay in strength disadvantage. As to he long arms and legs, blame mother nature for that.
> 
> ...


I completly forgot about Roger Gracie I think he can take Jones on the ground, but standing might be an issue.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

As it stands now I'd pick Jon Jones over anybody at LHW. I agree with Dana White: he looks miles ahead of the competition when he dismantled Shogun. Add to that the fact that he gets better every fight and I just don't see anyone who's in his league right now. In my opinion someone will come along and be the guy to challenge him but for now I think Jones will do the same thing GSP and Anderson have done and rule his division for a few years. 

I could be wrong in this crazy, crazy sport but I just don't see anyone stopping him now.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, you can look at it not as the guy with the best chance to beat Jones, but as the guy with less chances to be defeated by him.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Not a fair size advantage? Jones should be fighting guys Overeem's size, he should be Heavyweight. His success at LHW is completely down to size advantage, I'm not saying he's not skilled and I'm not saying it's unfair, but he really is taking the easy option right now. He actually has more reach than Reem.


:confused02:
:confused05:

I dont even know how to respond to this.

EDIT: Holy crap someone must have a crush on me! Look at that uncalled for neg rep hahahahahahaha, thats crazy whoevers doing that...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Im still not buying into the Jones Hype

he had a great night and was very unpredictable, but he wont finish the other top 5 in LHW in such amazing fashion... His over confidence and his gas tank will lose him that belt


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm thinking Forrest or Rampage, simply because they're big LHWs.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Definitely Machida. His clinch grappling is phenomenal, his striking is unorthodox, and his BJJ would be good enough to defend against Jones' obscene ground and pound.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Definitely Machida. His clinch grappling is phenomenal, his striking is unorthodox, and his BJJ would be good enough to defend against Jones' obscene ground and pound.


His chin is the question though.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

How could anyone pick A. Silva?

If Sonnen had the GnP Bones has A. Silva would be out the first round.

Ridiculous.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His chin is the question though.


Huh noob?

He was KOd one time lol after like 6 hard shots.

Wow..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Huh noob?
> 
> He was KOd one time lol after like 6 hard shots.
> 
> Wow..


The few times he's been hit hard he's been wobbled. Shogun dropped him with one and finished him with two on the ground and only two because Machida sat up in the mount. And Rampage wobbled him slightly at 123. Jones just stopped Shogun a guy known for an iron chin, so noob I'm thinking Jones could KO Machida.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> The few times he's been hit hard he's been wobbled. Shogun dropped him with one and finished him with two on the ground and only two because Machida sat up in the mount. And Rampage wobbled him slightly at 123. Jones just stopped Shogun a guy known for an iron chin, so noob I'm thinking Jones could KO Machida.


He was never in any kind of trouble in the Rampage fight. He took Rampage's hardest Uppercut and it didn't even rock him a little. 

Everybody could KO somebody who can not breath anymore. Even Tito Ortiz cold have KO'd Shogun that night in the thrid round or later.. just a matter of time.
Also this is LHW, one punch can end a fight!

Machida's chin is not questionable at all! He also won't need a chin when he fights Couture/Forrest/Jones cause he won't get touched^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think machida is actually jons worst match up, i think he would get very annoyed at lyotos movement thats jut me though


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Who has best chances to beat Jon Jones?


Jon Jones!​


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

The only person that will be jbj is cain or another heavyweight


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think machida is actually jons worst match up, i think he would get very annoyed at lyotos movement thats jut me though


I think it's Machida too, but I also think if he fought like he did against Rampage he'd lose. Jones would chase him back to the cage the same way Shogun did and KO him. Machida would have to go back to his early career, where he was lighter and faster.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

I see another flash KO from Silva . think jones has never been hit hard and we all know Silva will land atleast once and he isnt the fighter to test your chin with


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> His chin is the question though.


No it isn't.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Noones going to beat Jones. He'll defend his LHW title 5-6 times and move to HW when he's about 25-26 years old. Domination will occur there as well imo.

Gaining weight properly will be of paramount importance so he'll take his time. I'd guess 2-4 fights against B level dudes to put on the weight the right way. After that, it's all down hill.

He'll be the Marciono of MMA:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jon Jones' first loss is obvious.

It will be a decision loss to Leonard Garcia.


----------

